# Stihl SH55 Blower Engine Tear Down



## Captgerryf (Jan 28, 2010)

Went ahead with the tear down of the Stihl SH55 Blower engine without an exploded view because these documents are apparently closely guarded secrets by Stihl and their dealers.

Found out that the needle bearings where the piston rod attaches to the crankshaft had come out of the bearing housing and locked up the piston. No scoring to the walls of the head, but will have to replace the piston, rings, piston rod and bearing.

Does anybody know if these come as a unit or as separate parts? What can I expect to pay for the entire set up?

What is the best way to get the rod off of the crankshaft? It looks like I have to remove at least one of the crankshaft bearings in order to drive out the pin that secures the piston rod to the crankshaft? Is that correct?

What is used as sealant between the top and bottom halves of the crankshaft casing. It looks like some type of grey sealant and it probably needs a light coating on the face of the joint between the top and bottom halves before I put it back together?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

First, welcome to the forum;
If you will send me your email address by PM (personal message) I will send you the info you need. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

The crankshaft and connecting rod is a complete assembly. You cannot separate the halves and service the crank pin or rod. They can be pretty expensive, so make sure everything else is still good before you replace the parts. You may want to check and see if a short block is available, as it may be cheaper then replacing the crankshaft, piston and rings.


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

The cost of the parts will exceed more then half the cost of a new unit to repair . i wouldnt put any time or money into this if this came into our repair shop for repair, i would advise the customer to buy a new unit from us and poss offer a trade in credit. we are a full line stihl dealer and those units other then minor repairs are just not cost effective to sink money into.
They use a product called dirko as the sealant on those halves.If that bearing failed on this unit more then likely the crank seals failed and caused the damage. I would guess it was the fan side seal as these are the ones under the most stress. the crank shaft alone retails for $101.00 approx. that does not include your piston,rings,crank bearings and seals your looking around another 70.00 to 80.00 in those parts to approx.They dont offer a short block for this unit.


----------



## Captgerryf (Jan 28, 2010)

*Thanks*

Thanks for all of the replies. Made my decision a lot easier to toss this out. I hate when the cost of replacement parts force us to become part of a "throw away society".

Got the unit from my brother and figured I might get it running again, but not at the prices you have listed.

Guess I'll stick with my Echo backpack blower although this would have been a nice backup blower for those small jobs in tight places.

Thanks again.


----------

